# Underground Pig



## cowgirl

...

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/12/cooking-whole-hog-underground.html


----------



## alx

Thanks for sharing this Jeanie.Never considered the blow torch for the hair and that pic of the meat with the skin pealed back is amazing....


----------



## bbq engineer

Hey Jeanie,

I think that any thread that starts out with "Had a friend dig the pit with a backhoe" gets my attention.  Great looking feast you put on...and yes, this gets major points.


----------



## rbranstner

Yea that looks AWESOME!! Maybe I should start hunting with you! hahaha


----------



## jaxgatorz

Great looking pig Jeanie !!! As always, great job sweety


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Alex, BBQ, Rbranster and Mike!

Alex, it was tasty! :) Thank you for the points too. 

BBQ, I'm not going to dig another pit by hand as long as I can borrow that backhoe. lol  Thank you too for the points. :)

Rbranster, come on down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike, you shoulda been here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks!!


----------



## shortend

Jeanie, looks fantastic! Your truely an amazing gal, and your pig roast posts are so informative, that you have inspired me to do a pig roast next summer. Looking at doing the cinder block technique for my company picnic. I'll probably be bugging you for more information and inspiration as it gets closer. Hope that's OK.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you ShortEnd!  Feel free to bug me anytime.


----------



## scpatterson

Man oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I Got tears in my eyes and a grumbling stomach now....My god girl you are my hero 2nd only to ALX.....He smokes worms...That is a great post...


----------



## mballi3011

Dang it Jeanie here's another one for the books. You can do some amasing things where ever the heck you are. The pig looks fabolous and really really yummy too.


----------



## the dude abides

I'd like to respectfully pull back my marriage proposal. Any girl that field dresses her own hogs...well, let's just say, I'd be too nervous to you make you mad and fall asleep after you've had a couple too many beers.

But I'll gladly spend a weekend eatin' your cookin'.

Great looking cook kiddo!


----------



## sancarlosmx

Cowgirl
You are a bloody "show off" I have always wanted to do that. Maybe, I can find a hole somewhere that I do not have to crawl into.
Great job and thanks
T.


----------



## scarbelly

OH Man I want some - I love roasted pig and this looks incredible


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Backhoe Jeanie, is there anything you CAN"t DO? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 All looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I got ketchup on my blue jeans, I just burnt my hand,
Lord, it’s hard to be a bachelor man.
I got girls that can cook, I got girls that can clean,
I got girls that can do anything in between,
I gotta get ready, make everything right,
‘cause all my rowdy friends are comin' over tonight.

Do you wanna drink, hey, do ya wanna party,
Hey, honey, this is ole Hank ready to get the thing started.
We cooked a pig in the ground, we got some beer on ice,
And all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight.

Now my party pad is out in the woods,
It’s a long, long way from here to Hollywood,
But I got some natural queens out on the floor,
And ole Miss Mississippi just walked through the door.

Got a little whirlpool just made for ten,
And you can jump out, and you can jump in.
You can do anything that you wanna do,
But uh uh, don't you step on my cowboy boots.

Do you wanna drink, hey, do ya wanna party,
Hey, this is ole Hank ready to get Your Summer started.
I cooked a pig in the ground, we got some beer on ice,
And all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight.

Do you wanna drink, hey, do ya wanna party,
Hey, Hey, this is Rockin' Randle Hank ready to get the summer...time started. 
We cooked a pig in the ground, we got some beer on ice,
And all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight.


----------



## grampyskids

Basically what you did in the Island Culture is to dig an IMU and have a Lauau


----------



## got14u

Holy pig oh la !!!! I SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO want to do this...GREAT job


----------



## bassman

That's what I call a pig roast from start to finish!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As usual, everything looks just great, Jeanie.  The last whole pig I did was over a rented rotisserie pit and I injected with a gallon of creole garlic marinade.


----------



## beerbelly

Looks great as always Cowgirl.  Use to camp at the lake years ago and do the same thing with briskets.  They would come out just wonderful.


----------



## grizandizz

WOW! That looks fantastic, nice job.

I have a question, is difficult to dig it back up without puncturing the wire/pig or do you just get close enough to grab the handles and muscle it up?

Outstanding and nice Qview!


----------



## walle

Cowgirl,
I love your posts.  The variety of your cooks are simply amazing - a real treat to look at and learn.  When we butcher, we use a weed burner, then a power washer, then we skin them.

On the pit, never seen your rack technic - thanks for that.  We have done a few, but with fire (coals), layer of dirt, pig the same way, then more dirt, more fire... good lord it went on and on and on! AND I'm sure they never turned out that good!

May have to give it another whirl.

Definitely 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on this.
Thanks for sharing
Tracey


----------



## meateater

Cowgirl, thanks for getting dirty for us. I wish is was raining so you could be mud wrestling for us.


----------



## gnubee

As always Jeanie , you're killing me. I think fired up better make it a rule that it must be 6 months between winning his prizes or You're going to win them all. 

I spoze they got some silly rule that the mods can't be in them. 

The folks used to do pigs in the ground when we were on the farm but like all kids I never paid attention to just how they did it. I just remember hating to have to scrape the pigs. We lowered them into a 45 gal drum of boiling water, hauled them back out and used a soup can with both ends cut out and flattened as scrapers. I hated the smell, hated the work and Basically hated the pigs. I Had to feed 100 weiner pigs every morning before I got on the school bus. Man I hated those pigs. 

Now I love those pigs, because I don't have to feed the little darlings, just eat them when the mood strikes me. 

Ours were milk fed because we had a large dairy herd and only sold the cream, the milk went to the piglets. Milk makes very tasty piggys.


----------



## treegje

my mouth falls open ,Wow excellent job


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you for the nice comments and points!
It was a fun cook... once you get the pig cleaned and in the ground you can go to bed and not have to tend a fire. 
When I cook a pig on my cinderblock pit, I have to add hot coals about every hour or so... with this method I let it cook all night while I sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Paul, Now I've got that song stuck in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The pit is covered with a sheet of metal first, then buried.. making a sort of underground oven. Also the baling wire handles are about 2 1/2 to 3' long on each end of the pig....I have a few more pics posted on my blog...
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...derground.html







Like BeerBelly and others said ... brisket is tasty buried. Turkeys, venison, goat, just about anything you cook on a regular pit tastes great cooked underground. 


Thanks again for the comments and points.


----------



## cowgirl

Gnu, I'm going to sit back and watch the fun. I know I'll learn a thing or two from all of you! Besides, you would beat the sox off of me in any cookoff!!


----------



## badfrog

Awesome Cowgirl! I have been smokin meat for quite a while but NEVER have I required a backhoe!!! I am inspired! this spring I am sure I will be checking back with you for tips.

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Badfrog! Hope you give it a try sometime. This is a great way to do briskets, turkeys, goats, deer... even pots of beans. If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## oneshot

How did I miss this one??? I can't even describe my awe with this job!!!!
This one gets points out the wazoo!!! *"FANTASTIC" !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*

I'd hate ta make ya mad, no tellin where a guy could end up!!!!!  lmao


----------



## cowgirl

LOL!!  Thanks and thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## oneshot

Anytime darlin......


----------



## redneckchef

high cowgirl    just wounder if you ever tried to wrap the pig in bannanna leafs   i did a few years back came out great   have not been able to find any in s.e mich .   20 years can not find in my area  would love to do again   makes for some tender smoke


----------



## cowgirl

Hi redneckchef!    I just go with the wet burlap, it's easier for me to come by here. :)
Isn't underground meat is so moist and tender!! .. it's an easy way to feed a crowd too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oneshot... (((HUGS))) :)


----------



## redneckchef

yes it is     watching pitmaster yesterday  and wounder how do you get smoke flaver when pig is wraped in tinfoil from start to finish


----------



## flyin'illini

Wow, she can operate a backhoe too!  Just amazing...  Nice pig too.


----------



## cowgirl

The foil's not tight around the pig.  It gets lots of flavor from the wood. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Glen, thanks! I had a friend dig the hole. It would be fun to have a backhoe though. I'd probably do more damage than good with one. lol


----------



## flyin'illini

Will try to keep up with yer blog more.  You can tell I'm not around much.  I think I see Jeff more than his site and that is pretty rare.


----------



## cowgirl

It's good to see you Glen. Tell Jeff hi next time you run into him. lol


----------



## cheapchalee

Cowgirl,  that brings back a lot of memories as a young kid.  My dad would always lay a 55 gal drum on a 45 degree angle and fill it with water, and have it burried at about ground level so that we didn't have to lift the pig, just slide it into the drum.  He always had a bed of pine needles laying in front of the drum to slide the pig onto.  Then the pulling begins, if it stayed in the drum to long the hair would "set", then the old man would do a little cussing.  He hated to "shave" pigs, I think mainly because he couldn't sharpen a knife good enough.  

About the time we got through with the hog the neighbors already had the chittlens cooking, good incentive to hurry up if the wind was blowing the wrong way.  Then he would usally salt it down and store it on pine needles.  Not haveing a freezer really sucked as you eat a lot of salty food sometimes.  Looking back I have fonder memories now than I did at the time.  I hated the fall when the old man decided to kill something, especially hogs, lot of work.

Charlie


----------

